# sealant help please !!!



## penjayd (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi there, can anyone tell me which sealant is safe to use in viv with bearded dragon please ? any replies much appreciated as quite new to this !!! cheers: victory:


----------



## bennyvenom (Dec 30, 2009)

aquarium sealant is whats best to use you can buy it online from swell reptiles


----------



## penjayd (Aug 25, 2009)

many thanks for that ! much appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

You'll find it cheaper on ebay.

aquarium sealant, Home Garden, marine, aquarium snails items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I think you can use any sealant for bearded dragons you only need special non-toxic sealent for fish.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

imginy said:


> I think you can use any sealant for bearded dragons you only need special non-toxic sealent for fish.


Bathroom/kitchen sealants contain fungicides and other chemicals, which are toxic to reptiles.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

kelboy said:


> Bathroom/kitchen sealants contain fungicides and other chemicals, which are toxic to reptiles.


Yes bathroom sealent is toxic to fish because the chemicals can get in the water but it isn't going to hurt a bearded dragon as the chemicals wont be active when sealent is dry IMO : victory:


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

I've never been happy with silicone type sealers, eventually it always peels.

I've been using exterior wood glue for quite a few years now and would highly recommend it. Dries hard and clear, dosen't peel and can be cleaned.

Steve


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

imginy said:


> Yes bathroom sealent is toxic to fish because the chemicals can get in the water but it isn't going to hurt a bearded dragon as the chemicals wont be active when sealent is dry IMO : victory:


 
apart from fumes or if they eat any of it, or if the crickets eat it and then the beardie eats the crickets. 

that's why we don't go off opinions.


----------



## coxy1130 (May 18, 2009)

Good old pva wood glue is all I use mate and that works just fine for me. Aquarium sealant is a bit of a rip off anyway (unless of course your making aquariums, then its pretty useful)


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

imginy said:


> Yes bathroom sealent is toxic to fish because the chemicals can get in the water but it isn't going to hurt a bearded dragon as the chemicals wont be active when sealent is dry IMO : victory:


So, by your thoughts, you could seal a fish tank with bathroom sealant, let it cure and then fill it with water? 

I don't think so, do you? : victory:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i always use acrylic sealant - low fumeage and is water soluble before its cured. once cured it can be overpainted or varnished (unlike silicone)


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

kelboy said:


> So, by your thoughts, you could seal a fish tank with bathroom sealant, let it cure and then fill it with water?
> 
> I don't think so, do you? : victory:


Did you even read what you quoted




Meko said:


> apart from fumes or if they eat any of it, or if the crickets eat it and then the beardie eats the crickets.
> 
> that's why we don't go off opinions.


Once dry crickets will not eat and there are no fumes I use this on all my vivs and I know a lot of other people use it for there reps.

non toxic once dry this normally takes around 48 hours : victory:

But what eva you wanna do the non toxic stuff is around the same price but just saying it isnt toxic once its dry and many people use it.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

imginy said:


> Yes bathroom sealent is toxic to fish because the chemicals can get in the water but it isn't going to hurt a bearded dragon as the chemicals wont be active when sealent is dry IMO : victory:





imginy said:


> Did you even read what you quoted
> 
> 
> Yes, I did. You said once sealant is dry, it isn't toxic. So if you put dry (cured) sealant in a fish tank, it won't be toxic? What's the difference whether it's in a dry* environment or a wet one?
> ...


*technically, no environment is completely dry unless vacuum sealed, any amount of moisture could affect the sealant, if that is your reasoning, just like iron rusts with moisture in the air.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

kelboy said:


> *technically, no environment is completely dry unless vacuum sealed, any amount of moisture could affect the sealant, if that is your reasoning, just like iron rusts with moisture in the air.


Look don't know why you are on here trying to start an argument and really have no idea why you are talking about rusty metal. 
I am just saying that I and others use bathroom/kitchen sealant on are bearded dragons vivs with out any issues.

Giny : victory:


----------



## spiderman13 (Mar 27, 2010)

just buy a wooding tank and put sand in the bottum that will do great :lol2:....everybody has there diff opinons and if she likes using bathroom.kitchen sealent then she can and if you like using what you use thats fine.... but i dont have a clue what your on about rusty metel for ???:lol2:..... i dont use any selents as i dont need them... im sure that women will agree everybody is differrent in their opinons!! so dont judge :2thumb:............no offence:whistling2: if any :whip:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Who was judging? I was just picking up on something I believe is dangerous to the animals. In my opinion, if there is the slightest possibility of it having an adverse affect on an animal, it shouldn't be suggested, especially to newbies. Never having had a problem, doesn't mean a problem isn't imminent.


----------



## spiderman13 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nobody just sayiong

but yeah i agree with you about harmfull selents that may cause harm to the reptiles involed....

i guess your right then dude :2thumb:

but still i dont see why people hav to use selent cant they just buy a better tank?? is it too much troube :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

penjayd said:


> Hi there, can anyone tell me which sealant is safe to use in viv with bearded dragon please ? any replies much appreciated as quite new to this !!! cheers: victory:


I'm not that sure that you would need any sealant, a beardy viv is bone dry so its not likely to delaminate because you've been spraying water every day. Mine is 12 years old and still in one piece.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

spiderman13 said:


> Nobody just sayiong
> 
> but yeah i agree with you about harmfull selents that may cause harm to the reptiles involed....
> 
> ...


In less than dry set ups, water can get into joints and rot/delaminate the wood. Also, if you're using pine/cedar as a material for your viv, they're toxic to reptiles (amongst some other woods), so it is safer to seal these to protect your reptiles.


----------



## penjayd (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has replied all sorted now - the gap behind the rocks are now sealed up so the crickets can no longer hide from my chilled out dragon [ who would always rather i fed him than catch em himself ]
Cheers :2thumb:


----------

